# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  TractEasy, autonomous baggage tractor, EasyMile, Toulouse, France

## Airicist

Developer - EasyMile

----------


## Airicist

Introducing TractEasy, a driverless and zero-emission electric tow tractor

Published on Sep 12, 2018




> Today, EasyMile revolutionizes ground transportation of goods with the TractEasy, a driverless and zero-emission electric tow tractor.
> 
> Born from a great partnership with TLD, it is designed to offer operational flexibility to industrial sites, logistic centers and airports.

----------

